# I can't believe this happened to me!



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My Dodge Dakota was stolen....RIGHT BEFORE MY EYES!!!! 
Lately, I have been doing work at a very popular mall here in London called Masonville Mall. At 11:00am, myself and a fellow employee went out to get some power tools. As we are walking up to my truck, I notice it is running and there is someone behind the wheel! Just as I run up to it, he takes off! I am more shocked at the fact that it happened in broad daylight! The police officer who came to the scene says this is a everyday thing at this mall...very upscale.

So to all my fellow forum members from London....watch your vehicles at Masonville Mall.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That's terrrible. I hope the London police do their best to get your truck back to you. The Masonville Mall doesn't sound like a very nice place.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> That's terrrible. I hope the London police do their best to get your truck back to you. The Masonville Mall doesn't sound like a very nice place.


It's actually a pretty nice mall with ALOT of pretty nice vehicles to pick from. The London Police have their hands full...auto theft is getting pretty big here. I too hope I get it back with all of my tools.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

So sorry for your misfortune. Best of luck!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> It's actually a pretty nice mall with ALOT of pretty nice vehicles to pick from. The London Police have their hands full...auto theft is getting pretty big here. I too hope I get it back with all of my tools.


London is BAD for that kind of thing. I used to stay in London overnight a lot. We are going back about 7 or 8 years and right up through until late 2007. Most every hotel you stayed in would have a warning about leaving anything in your cars that was of any value. I left my laptop in the car overnight (before these warnings came out) and had the windows smashed out and ripped off. my boss was in town one night and just stopped for dinner. Came out of the place and his windows were smashed and computer stolen. 

The parking lots were so full of broken vehicle glass that you had to be careful driving in and out. It's a bad town for theft.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Bizarre. Hopefully you get your truck back in one piece. 

I just had my car stolen last night.  It was parked in my driveway. The funny thing is I was up watching a movie on my PC (with headphones so I wouldn't wake the kids) when it happened. Probably a good thing that I didn't hear it happening or I might be locked up somewhere. :sport-smiley-002:

The sad thing is, even if I get the car back, who knows what condition it'll be in. It was my commuter car and it's blue book value is probably around $2 but you can't put a price on a reliable trouble-free car.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow that sucks. I thought Whiteoaks was the worst mall. Good thing I drive a POS.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Bizarre. Hopefully you get your truck back in one piece.
> 
> I just had my car stolen last night.  It was parked in my driveway. The funny thing is I was up watching a movie on my PC (with headphones so I wouldn't wake the kids) when it happened. Probably a good thing that I didn't hear it happening or I might be locked up somewhere. :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> The sad thing is, even if I get the car back, who knows what condition it'll be in. It was my commuter car and it's blue book value is probably around $2 but you can't put a price on a reliable trouble-free car.


Thanks and I hope you get yours back too...that is bizarre.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What a drag. Hope it's returned soon and unharmed. 

I was at Masonville Mall just last weekend as my accountant is nearby. That corner of London also has a Chapters, PetSmart, Bellaire Music, Staples, and several places the girls in the family like.

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats horrible. I get you get your truck and tools back.

Here in Ottawa, there has been a dramatic increase in the number of robberies at convenience stores. One particular place has been hit 8 or 9 times recently. The local media is blaming this increase on the the economy and use it to illustrate how desperate people are getting. Not sure if there has been a similar increase in car thefts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once had my car broken into at a community centre--nothing eas stolen--but I understand the feeling--it's like somebody hit you in the gut--hard--and insurance companies are not fun to deal with.

I hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeez guys, that sucks. Worst that ever happened to me was I had a bike stolen, and another time I had my '87 Old Cutlass Ciera's driver-side door bent (yes, bent) off the frame so that some hoods could look through my mix tapes. I wish they'd smashed the window instead, cuz I'd probably still be driving that sucker! On the plus side, no one can steal my bus now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's terrible! one of my best friends owns a 4runner, and I know he can't afford to fix it let alone replace it.

I hope you get your truck and your tools back as well! I didn't know the malls in london were bad for car theft - first i'm hearing about it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

That really sucks man. When you get robbed, especially ilke that, you're left feeling very, very powerless. The police suddenly suck, insurance companies suck, and every where you look you're convinced someone is out to take something from you now.

Hope it all gets better soon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Thats horrible. I get you get your truck and tools back.
> 
> Here in Ottawa, there has been a dramatic increase in the number of robberies at convenience stores. One particular place has been hit 8 or 9 times recently. The local media is blaming this increase on the the economy and use it to illustrate how desperate people are getting. Not sure if there has been a similar increase in car thefts.


There has been a rash of cars being broken into at the RA Centre where I park for work everyday. And these guys are after GPS units. I had my passenger side window broken only a couple of months ago. I honestly don't think it has to do with the economy as I've been told this has been happening at least for the last 6 months.

Sorry to hear about the loss Mario. Hope you get it back, including the tools.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Chito said:


> There has been a rash of cars being broken into at the RA Centre where I park for work everyday. And these guys are after GPS units. I had my passenger side window broken only a couple of months ago. I honestly don't think it has to do with the economy as I've been told this has been happening at least for the last 6 months.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the loss Mario. Hope you get it back, including the tools.


Thanks Chito and everyone else for your wellwishes. The London Police have still not found the Dakota. Not looking good...although the insurance company gave me a cool Dodge Avenger to drive. Nice automobile.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mario said:


> Thanks Chito and everyone else for your wellwishes. The London Police have still not found the Dakota. Not looking good...although the insurance company gave me a cool Dodge Avenger to drive. Nice automobile.


Probably on it's way up north to do a Cottage B&E then steal another vehicle up here for the return visit. 

My Bro inlaw had his van o' tools lifted out of Pickering GO station. He got the van back a month later .. they found it in the Whitby GO station


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> My Dodge Dakota was stolen....RIGHT BEFORE MY EYES!!!!
> Lately, I have been doing work at a very popular mall here in London called Masonville Mall. At 11:00am, myself and a fellow employee went out to get some power tools. As we are walking up to my truck, I notice it is running and there is someone behind the wheel! Just as I run up to it, he takes off! I am more shocked at the fact that it happened in broad daylight! The police officer who came to the scene says this is a everyday thing at this mall...very upscale.
> 
> So to all my fellow forum members from London....watch your vehicles at Masonville Mall.


Jesus Mario that's pathetic. I live within walking distance of the mall and it's considered the best in London, just goes to show you're not safe anywhere. There have also been quite a few robberies/muggings in the parking lot over the years. This kind of stuff makes my blood boil but I'm sure the person who did it had a troubled childhood or came from a broken home so that makes it OK.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

CBC reported the other day that it was the first day in several years when Winnipeg (the roundly acknowledged car theft capitol of Canada and maybe even North America) did not experience a single car theft. One has to wonder if, much like red light districts, chasing car thieves out of one locale simply gets them to move to another.

The crappy part of Mario's experience is that when you witness the theft taking place, you not only have the theft, the police, the insurance, and the inconvenience to deal with, but the guilt as well. When things happen outside of one's view, or during some undetermined time period, the coulda-shoulda-woulda factor doesn't kick in nearly as hard. No one needs that added psychological burden when having to deal with such matters.

Hope it's all returned, man, and that it doesn't happen to you again or to anyone else here.

Some 18 years ago, while living in Fredericton, some guy tried to steal my car while my wife and I were busy eating supper. A neighbour in the apartment next door caught him in the act and chased him off. The crazy thing is that my car (a 1981 K-car that would fail safety inspection by a mile only a mere year later) was parked right beside an unlocked Cadillac. There is no accounting for the tastes of thieves.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ya, London is getting bad! Lived there for a few years, now I'm an hour north, in the boonies. A marked increase in people getting killed in that city too.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The crappy part of Mario's experience is that when you witness the theft taking place, you not only have the theft, the police, the insurance, and the inconvenience to deal with, but the guilt as well. When things happen outside of one's view, or during some undetermined time period, the coulda-shoulda-woulda factor doesn't kick in nearly as hard. No one needs that added psychological burden when having to deal with such matters.
> 
> Hope it's all returned, man, and that it doesn't happen to you again or to anyone else here.


Thanks for your words and I know you mean well...but I must ask, what do you mean by "guilt"? I feel no guilt whatsoever. My truck was locked up, no keys in the ignition and parked in a wide open area.
If anything after a couple of days to think about it....I feel I have been violated.
This robbery has been a huge kick in the gut for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

re: winnipeg auto theft, no one reported a car theft - doesnt mean no cars were stolen. just sayin'.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man mario, that sucks!!


mojo sent & I hope it works out for you


I guess there's no way to safeguard your vehicle from getting broken into, but I wonder how they it started?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

bolero said:


> man mario, that sucks!!
> 
> 
> mojo sent & I hope it works out for you
> ...



Thanks for the mojo! Apparently, Chyrsler products are pretty easy to steal. The police officer said the ignition clip around the key slot pops off in about 5 seconds and from there the thief inserts a screwdriver and starts the vehicle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mario said:


> Thanks for your words and I know you mean well...but I must ask, what do you mean by "guilt"? I feel no guilt whatsoever. My truck was locked up, no keys in the ignition and parked in a wide open area.
> If anything after a couple of days to think about it....I feel I have been violated.
> This robbery has been a huge kick in the gut for me.


Understood. Maybe "guilt" is the wrong word. I guess what I'm talking about is that sense that things may have been sooooooo close to turning out differently. You know, "If only I had come back to the car only one minute earlier". People don't need to eat themselves up with that stuff when bad things happen. I guess I'm happy that it's not happening to you. You have enough crap to deal with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mario said:


> Thanks for the mojo! Apparently, Chyrsler products are pretty easy to steal. The police officer said the ignition clip around the key slot pops off in about 5 seconds and from there the thief inserts a screwdriver and starts the vehicle.


That reminds me of something i totally forgot about! A few years ago, someone tried to steal our 1990 toyota camry out of our driveway one night (we were all asleep). They got the steering column casing off (i think that's what it was), and ended up breaking the tip of their knife in the ignition.

I think the same group ended up stealing the upgraded CD player out of our neighbour's minivan though - their daughters (who bought it) weren't very impressed.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Understood. Maybe "guilt" is the wrong word. I guess what I'm talking about is that sense that things may have been sooooooo close to turning out differently. You know, "If only I had come back to the car only one minute earlier". People don't need to eat themselves up with that stuff when bad things happen. I guess I'm happy that it's not happening to you. You have enough crap to deal with.


LOL....my workmate and myself kept saying over and over "if we were there 2 minutes before, we might have had a chance to deal with the POS". 
What are you going to do...whats done is done and I can't change it. Although, I am not looking forward to dealing with the insurance company!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> That reminds me of something i totally forgot about! A few years ago, someone tried to steal our 1990 toyota camry out of our driveway one night (we were all asleep). They got the steering column casing off (i think that's what it was), and ended up breaking the tip of their knife in the ignition.
> 
> I think the same group ended up stealing the upgraded CD player out of our neighbour's minivan though - their daughters (who bought it) weren't very impressed.


I used to have a 1990 Camry, and apparently, they were, for a while, somewhere in the top 2-3 cars stolen, along with the Honda Accord.

As for the stealability of Chrysler cars, my eyes were opened wide when, for the first time in near 3 years residence in New Brunswick without locking our car doors, I had accidentally locked the keys in the car ('81 Reliant) and had to ask the assistance of an officer. The blinding speed with which he was able to just shove a piece of spring steel between the window and door and get the door open was rather disconcerting to say the least. Cripes, I have more difficulty fishing the damn keys out of my pocket.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I used to have a 1990 Camry,


We had an 88 Camry that I wished the HAD stolen it. The perfect money pit. Turned me off japanese cars. Or at least when I research a new ( to us) vehicle I take the time and price out the cost of replacement parts. Don't like doing $700 brake jobs when others get away with $400.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*there isn't*

There just isn't any car that can't be stolen and it takes about 5 seconds for any lock on the ignition to be broken. and a screw driver inserted to turn the car over.
It sucks but hey it beats the stuff happening out here on the westcoast, we have daily shootings and folks getting killed every other day, man women or child is not safe these days and property well its just that property.
I wonder if they played more music maybe we wouldn't have folks stealing and killing.Ship


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The blinding speed with which he was able to just shove a piece of spring steel between the window and door and get the door open was rather disconcerting to say the least. Cripes, I have more difficulty fishing the damn keys out of my pocket.


I had one car where I kept locking the keys in it--I've never done that since, nor before. Although the car I had after that one was foolproof. The locks no longer worked on the inside--you could only lock the doors with a key.

Still sucks when someone steals it.


----------

